# Spell Cosmetics



## beautywithbre (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried Spell Cosmetics?  I just heard of this brand and they have blushes BOGOF @ 10.99 and buy 3 eyes hadows, get 3 free for $20 so I placed an order a few days ago and am waiting for it to arrive.  I was wondering what you guys have got from there and what your thoughts are?  I've heard good things about the company and their products. 

Here's their website Spell Cosmetics!, The Spell of Beauty

I will post swatches and my thoughts when my products arrive!


----------

